
If you want to became famous, make popular library, then break it - ambuj
https://github.com/terser-js/terser/issues/251#issuecomment-460196394
======
gus_massa
other user to another user> _It was off topic. That tweet is not about bug.
Don 't panic._

maintainer> _Sorry about those tweets. I thought it was a plugin issue not a
terser issue. Fixed in 3.16.1_

